# Les deux Alpes ( F )



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi together,

after parking interdiction for mh. at the Cap Blanc and Gris Nez, now again a bad news from " aire " in France:

les deux-Alpes 
Since last 1. december, mh. can stay in the townonly between 7:00 till 22:00 hours, aire is off limits for mh.
To overnight you must go to a camping or on the other side of the valley in l´Alpe d´Huez...

with kind regards,

duc


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for that Duc,

You wont find valuable first hand information like this in any guides or touring books, keep up the good work!

pete.


----------

